# Vorsicht Antivir + Windows 7 /64 Bit!!



## alexausmdorf (12. November 2009)

Antivir kann laut neuester Meldung im Antivir Forum euer Dateiintegrität beschädigen, wenn ihr es zusammen mit Windows 7 benutzt.

Die Entwickler von Antivir arbeiten derzeit an dem Problem, trotzdem ist es wahrscheinlich am besten, den Virenscanner in der Zwischenzeit zu deinstallieren oder vorrübergehend zu aktivieren, bis das Update verfügbar ist.



Zu Problem Avira Premium / Windows7/64bit / NTFS / chkdsk - AntiVir Premium und Avira Premium Security Suite - Avira Support Forum

chkdsk on WIndows 7 64bit - AntiVir Premium und Avira Premium Security Suite - Avira Support Forum

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=...=101697a94f8d3d

Edit: anscheinend betrifft es auch 32Bit User!


----------



## Ska1i (12. November 2009)

Keine News dazu? Aber gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

HILFE!! Ich habe Win 7 64Bit und Antivir Premium! Und das seit dem 24.10 ist oder wird jetzt mein Dateisystem beschädigt!!!!????? Ich hab ja in nem anderen Thread beschriben das nach dem Defraggen (also nach einer Fehlerüberprüfung) schonmal 6GB mehr frei waren! Was soll ich jetzt tun? Ich brauche Antivir! Ist diese Meldung überhaupt wahr? Hatte schon jemand Kontakt mit Avira zu diesem Thema?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. November 2009)

Komisch das mein Win 7 dann schon seit dem Release mit Avira läuft. 
Hab ich wohl echt Glück.^^


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (12. November 2009)

Ich benutzte auch Avira Free mit Win7 64bit, habe bisher aber keine Probleme feststellen können... Wie äußern sich denn diese Beschädigungen? ôÔ


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

Ich schliesse mich mal Ghostadmin an!


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (12. November 2009)

Hm also laut Avira gibt es zwar Einschränkungen (z.B. Rootkits, Prozessschutz), aber nicht in dem Maße wie hier beschrieben. Nachzulesen unter: Avira Produkte - Wissensdatenbank Problemlösungen


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

Soll das heissen, dass mittlerweile Wahrscheinlich Viren usw. meinen PC bevölkern und ich nur nix davon gemerkt habe?!


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (12. November 2009)

Falls jemand auf ein anderes Freeware Antivirenprogramm setzen will, würde ich AVG empfehlen, das läuft auch unter Win7 AVG Anti-Virus Free - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## alexausmdorf (12. November 2009)

Da bei mir dasselbe Problem aufgetreten ist, habe ich danach gegooglet und bin daurauf gestossen.

Ich hab mir die englischen Threads durchgelesen, anscheinend kann es in bestimmten Situationen vorkommen, dass die die Filesystemintegrietät des Systems geschädigt wird, Dateiverlust ist laut einiger User nicht ausgeschlossen.

Ich kann es selber nicht belegen, da ich zum Glück nur ein paar mal von chkdisk genervt wurde, aber speziell die Anzahl der Threads im Forum zu diesem Problem zeigen, wie stark es teilweise die Leute betrifft.

AntiVir Premium and Avira Premium Security Suite - Avira Support Forum

Und ich möchte nicht mein gesamtes System neu aufsetzen müssen.

Die von Avira ausgegeben Informationen stimmen nicht! laut einiger Leute in dem Thread wird die Situation von den Mods im Forum einfach heruntergespielt, da sie das Problem nicht nachvollziehen können!
Es kann echt nicht angehn, dass mir ein Virenscanner, der eigentlich meine Daten beschützen soll, mir die Festplatte zusammenhaut. Ich habe fürs Erste den Virenscanner gewechselt, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Als Lösung wird angegeben, man solle chkdisk deaktivieren, was vollkommener Schwachsinn ist, und nur zeigt, dass sich zumindest die Mods im Avira Forum überhaupt nicht auskennen.


----------



## Ska1i (12. November 2009)

Steve94 schrieb:


> HILFE!! Ich habe Win 7 64Bit und Antivir Premium! Und das seit dem 24.10 ist oder wird jetzt mein Dateisystem beschädigt!!!!????? Ich hab ja in nem anderen Thread beschriben das nach dem Defraggen (also nach einer Fehlerüberprüfung) schonmal 6GB mehr frei waren! Was soll ich jetzt tun? Ich brauche Antivir! Ist diese Meldung überhaupt wahr? Hatte schon jemand Kontakt mit Avira zu diesem Thema?



Guck mal weiter unten im 1. Post, da ist ein Link zum Forum von Antivir 
Dort nehmen Admins Stellung zu dem Thema.
Ich hatte bisher auch Glück


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

OMG! Da hatt sich Avira finde ich ganz schön was erlaubt! Es war NULL Warnung da! Aber wirklich NULL


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2009)

das mit deinen 6gig kann durchaus normal sein. bei meinem alten rechner hatt ich ne 10gig xp partition und beim aufräumen stand was von 400-500mb. nachm aufräumen waren mal eben 2gig mehr platz. nich dran stören, freuen. also bei mir hatte noch nie irgendwas gefehlt.


----------



## alexausmdorf (12. November 2009)

Steve94 schrieb:


> OMG! Da hatt sich Avira finde ich ganz schön was erlaubt! Es war NULL Warnung da! Aber wirklich NULL



Kann dir nur Recht geben!
Ein Virenscanner *MUSS* einer kompletten Testprozedur unterzogen werden, bevor damit geworben wird, dass es auch mit neuen Betriebsystemen funktioniert.

Wo kommen wir da hin, wenn AV Proggis nun auch wie die Gaming Welt damit beginnt, den Enduser als Betatester zu benutzen, und dann mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden kommt, dass ja sowieso alles Funktioniert, ausser der eine oder andere Schutz, während das AV Proggi bei unendlich vielen Usern weiter ein Risiko darstellt und durch irgendeinen Bug plötzlich beginnt, gemütlich quer das Dateisystem zu beschädigen.


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

So siehts aus alex


----------



## alexausmdorf (12. November 2009)

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=...=101697a94f8d3d

Anscheinend betrifft es auch 32Bit User!


----------



## drWatson (12. November 2009)

Ja, ich hatte das Problem auch, und vor allem hab ich mir extra wegen Win7 ne Premium Version von AntiVir gekauft - tolle Sache....
...AntiVir gibts bei mir auch nichmehr aufm System 
da hab ich extra deswegen nochma neu aufsetzen müssen, weil "wichtige Systemdatein beschädigt waren" -.-


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

Ich habe unter Win7 Pro 64bit mit der Antivir Security Suite 2009 nur ein Problem:

Wenn die Firewall aktiv ist, kappt sie selbstständig in unregelmäßigen Abständen die Internetverbindung.
Bin nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen.

Weiß einer, wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## fL!nT (14. November 2009)

Habe das selbe Problem wie viele hier!Avira-Free+Win7 64 bit.Ausser das dieses nervige checkdisk beim hochfahren in nicht regelmäßigen abständen auftaucht hab ich sonst noch keine Win7 Probleme feststellen können (zum Glück).Ich empfinde es als eine Frechheit das AVIRA uns da als Versuchsobjekte benutzt (Schweinegrippe Impfung lässt grüßen  ).Ich bin mir aber unsicher ob ich Avira runterhauen soll??? Was meint ihr ??? Mein System läuft mit Avira noch stabil !!!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (14. November 2009)

Auch wenn mein System stabil lief und noch keine Dateien beschädigt wurden, habe ich eben mein AntiVir deinstalliert und AVG installiert.

Bin schwer enttäuscht von Avira, hatte es bisher immer (seit XP) verwendet, muss mir das jetzt aber nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Man hätte zumindest mal eine Meldung beim täglichen Update einbauen können, die auf die Problematik hinweist, aber dann verliert man ja Kunden...

Wie gesagt, ein ziemlicher Hammer, und bin schwer enttäuscht


----------



## Steve94 (15. November 2009)

Genau xxxRaptoRxxx!
Wirklich ne herbe enttäuschung seitens Avira


----------



## timbola (16. November 2009)

oh, dann bin ich ja doch nicht der Einzige, der das Problem mit der automatischen Fehlerüberprüfung bei jedem Win7 64 Start hat. Seit dem Wochenende will mein Main-PC und mein Läppi nämlich die Übeprüfung machen. 
Habe erst gedacht, es liegt an CoD6 oder an irgendein neuen Patch von Microsoft.


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (16. November 2009)

Ich hab mich auch schon gewundert, warum chkdsk ab und zu beim hochfahren gestartet wird, hatte aber noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden. Danke für den Thread, werd Antivir heut gleich deinstallieren und AVG draufmachen 
Echt toll daß Avira das Problem so runterspielt


----------



## fL!nT (16. November 2009)

Hi!Hab AVIRA Antivir runtergehauen und mir mal das Antivirenprogramm von AVAST installiert.Kein nerviges checkdisk beim Hochfahren des Rechners mehr .Mal sehen wie lange die Jungs von AVIRA brauchen um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Paini (16. November 2009)

ich hab advira schon seit dem jahre schnee und werds auch bis im jahre sommer benutzen wen es wirklich so böse ist wie es heist dan soll mich das mit in die tiefe reißen .

naja ich weis ja nicht ob es den nuzern aufgefallen ist oder ob es nur an mir ligt aber ich hab seit dem ich win 7 hab + advira keinerlei datei verlust oder beschädigungen fest stellen können. bitte checkt das alle nochmahl.


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (16. November 2009)

Auch ich konnte keinerlei Datei-Verlust oder Beschädigung feststellen. Aber Win7 ließ bei jedem Start chkdsk durchlaufen. Seit AntiVir weg ist, ist auch das Problem weg


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (16. November 2009)

Great-Cthulhu schrieb:


> Auch ich konnte keinerlei Datei-Verlust oder Beschädigung feststellen. Aber Win7 ließ bei jedem Start chkdsk durchlaufen. Seit AntiVir weg ist, ist auch das Problem weg



Ist bei mir genau das gleiche - allerdings bedauere ich es ein wenig nun AVG zu benutzen, war vorher Jahrelang mit Avira glücklich und zufrieden: :/


----------



## UnnerveD (16. November 2009)

Ich hab momentan auch keinerlei Probleme feststellen können - nutze Win 64bit aufm Hauptrechner und die 32bit Version auf dem Laptop und falls es das Dateisystem doch irgendwann zerhaut, na mein Gott, wird Win 7 neuinstalliert, die 20Min. hab ich dann auch noch.

Generell sollte man die Leute informieren, aber so ein Panikmache ist vollkommener b***t - btw Der Vergleich zur Schweinegrippe hinkt - an einer normale Grippe sterben jährlich wesentlich mehr Menschen als bisher an Schweinegrippe gestorben sind, nur dass die Schweinegrippe in den Medien hochgehyped wurde.

(Ich wohne in einer WG eine meiner Mitbewohnerinnen hat sich infiziert; noch bevor sie überhaupt wusste, dass sie krank ist, hatten wir täglich Kontakt, saßen gemeinsam am Tisch, den Tag resümiert etc... meinem Immunsystem war das Wurscht (Ist gut 2 Wochen her...))

So wird es auch bei Win 7 und Antivir sein, es gibt einige (wenige) bei denen es das Dateisystem zerhaut und dies publik machen und viele, bei denen nix passiert und die dementsprrechend keinen Ton von sich geben.

Also... abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (16. November 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan auch keinerlei Probleme feststellen können - nutze Win 64bit aufm Hauptrechner und die 32bit Version auf dem Laptop und falls es das Dateisystem doch irgendwann zerhaut, na mein Gott, wird Win 7 neuinstalliert, die 20Min. hab ich dann auch noch.


 
Mal davon abgesehn, dass es hilfesuchende Leute gibt, die zum Beispiel gerne Gebrauch von den Eigenen Dateien machen oder andere Daten auf C speichern.
Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass diese Daten auch weg sind bzw du die 20min anderweitig verbringen könntest.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich weiß schon was mit Backups und Co anzufangen, aber es gibt nunmal viele Leute, die noch nicht einmal wissen, was eine Partition ist. Kannst dir also vorstellen, was dort los ist, wenn C kollabiert  

Halte auch nicht viel von Panikmache, aber vorsätzlich Handeln ist auch nicht gut


----------



## UnnerveD (16. November 2009)

Nunja, mich ärgert eigentlich die Einstellung von vielen Leuten hier im Forum (bzw. generell von Leuten), dass voreilige Schlüsse gezogen werden - Hier gibt es einige "Experten" die jahrelang auf Avira setzten und jetzt ganz plötzlich, weil es zu Fehlern kommen kann! gleich Avira den Rücken kehren und dies kommentieren mit "Nie wieder Avira"  (o.ä.) - sowas muss doch nicht sein.

Mal davon abgesehen wissen viele hier anscheinend nicht wie komplex heutige Quellcodes überhaupt aussehen und gerade falls das Problem von Windows selbst ausgeht, ist die Chance das Problem binnen weniger Stunden / Tage zu finden und zu lösen äußerst gering.

Nicht zu vergessen ist zudem, dass Antivir größtenteils durch Werbung finanziert wird, da die Hauptnutzer Privatanwender sind, die die kostenlose Version ihr Eigen nennen. 
Kurzum - Antivir hat schonmal viel weniger bezahltes Personal, die sich der Sache annehmen - alleine deswegen sollte man etwas Verständnis zeigen.

Und wer seinen Computer wirklich ernsthaft nutzt (und nicht nur damit spielt und chattet - Spiele und Chatprotokolle sehe ich mal nicht als großen Verlust), der weiß auch, was eine Partition ist, macht regelmäßig Backups und/ oder lagert wirklich! wichtige Dateien auf externen Laufwerken aus.

so far... mfg


----------



## RubinRaptoR (16. November 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Nunja, mich ärgert eigentlich die Einstellung von vielen Leuten hier im Forum (bzw. generell von Leuten), dass voreilige Schlüsse gezogen werden - Hier gibt es einige "Experten" die jahrelang auf Avira setzten und jetzt ganz plötzlich, weil es zu Fehlern kommen kann! gleich Avira den Rücken kehren und dies kommentieren mit "Nie wieder Avira" (o.ä.) - sowas muss doch nicht sein.


 
Ich habe auch jahrelang auf Avira gesetzt 
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich enttäuscht bin. Wäre der Fehler bei mir aufgetreten und ich hätte nicht vorher diesen Thread entdeckt, hätte ich Fehlersuche auf Hardware-Ebene betrieben. Hätte wohl etwas länger dauern können 
Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass der Fehler auftreten muss - aber er kann. Würdest du ein elektrisches Gerät benutzten - bei dem unter bestimmten Bedingungen Fehler auftreten können? Wohl eher nicht, ergo nimmst du ein Anderers.



> Mal davon abgesehen wissen viele hier anscheinend nicht wie komplex heutige Quellcodes überhaupt aussehen und gerade falls das Problem von Windows selbst ausgeht, ist die Chance das Problem binnen weniger Stunden / Tage zu finden und zu lösen äußerst gering.


 
Ich weiß durchaus, dass Quellcode sehr komplex ist. Aber Win 7 gibt es nun schon etwas und 64bit ist auch keine neue Erfindung 
Um das ganze kurz zu machen, auch wenn es Freeware ist, nutzt man numal keine fehlerhafte Freeware, wenn es Alternativen gibt. Und die gibt es 



> Nicht zu vergessen ist zudem, dass Antivir größtenteils durch Werbung finanziert wird, da die Hauptnutzer Privatanwender sind, die die kostenlose Version ihr Eigen nennen.
> Kurzum - Antivir hat schonmal viel weniger bezahltes Personal, die sich der Sache annehmen - alleine deswegen sollte man etwas Verständnis zeigen.


 
Siehe oben. Es gibt Alternativen. Will ich die Leute behalten, muss ich entsprechend reagieren.



> Und wer seinen Computer wirklich ernsthaft nutzt (und nicht nur damit spielt und chattet - Spiele und Chatprotokolle sehe ich mal nicht als großen Verlust), der weiß auch, was eine Partition ist, macht regelmäßig Backups und/ oder lagert wirklich! wichtige Dateien auf externen Laufwerken aus.


 
Es ist ja schön, dass du diese ganzen Sachen weißt und auch nutzt - mache ich auch. Ich habe aber auch genug Bekannte und Verwandte, die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen - aber nutzen wollen. Ich kann ihnen zwar erklären, wie richtige Sicherung funktioniert, aber das kann teilweise schwierig sein. Da muss das Ding einfach funktionieren. Und ich kann - und will - auch nicht alle 2Wochen manuell bei jedem ein Backup vornehemn.


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (16. November 2009)

Zum Post von UnnerveD vor mir...
Ich habe natürlich die Festplatte in Partitionen unterteilt, einmal Win7 und eine für den Rest. ^^

Und sobald Avira dieses Problem behebt werde ich es auch wieder nutzen - bis dahin heißt es AVG.

Diese Backups von Windows 7 erachte ich als weniger sinnvoll, die sachen die ich benötigte  habe ich alle gespeichert sollte es zu einem Crash können und auf C ist nur Windows, Treiber und Antivirenprogramm drauf. 

Trotzdem kann ich so manche verstehen, dass sie sich über die fehlende Information von Antivir aufregen - hätte das auch nicht gewusst ohne dieses Forum... ^^


----------



## UnnerveD (17. November 2009)

Nunja Backups sind ganz nützlich , wenn schon die wichtigsten Programme mit drin und man nicht erst wieder Gevatter Internet oder die CD Sammlung durchsuchen muss um selbige zu installieren, aber klar bei OS + Inetbrowser und Antivirenprogramm, lohnt das weniger.

Aber - hättest du dich "aufgeregt", wenn du nichts erfahren hättest durch das Forum und nie etwas mit deiner Platte passiert wäre? Sicher net  
Wie sagt man so schön... "Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß"

However -Geduld walten lassen - Avira bekommt das schon in den Griff


----------



## BulletSnake (17. November 2009)

Moin Leute!
Mein Bruder und ich haben auch das problem das Avira+Win7 64 immer einen scandisk machen möchte!Mann sollte ja  für Win7 aber ein Virenprogramm haben(sonst steht da immer diese Meldung).Nun meine frage welche guten und kostenlosen virenprogramme gibt es?Die auch einfach zu bedienen sind.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (17. November 2009)

Download: AVG Anti-Virus Free 9.0.707a1765 - AVG, Anti-Virus, Free, Download, 9.0,


----------



## BulletSnake (17. November 2009)

Danke!Das werde ich mal probieren!


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

Boah das kommt sofort Runter von meinem Rechner...wenn ich schon daran denke die ganzen Sachen die ich verlieren könnte trotz Backup...


----------



## BulletSnake (18. November 2009)

So Leute!Bei mir ist Avira runter und schon ist ruhe im Laden!Danke Leute!Super Hilfe!Avg ist auch ein sehr nettes Antivirenprogramm.


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (18. November 2009)

Hab dieses Scandisk - Problem auch nicht mehr seitedm Avira runter ist... AVG finde ich teilweise sogar besser.


----------



## alexausmdorf (19. November 2009)

1. Hier meldet sich ein verzweifelter User, der 3 Mal die Festplatte gewechselt hat, und sein System auseinandergenommen hat, bevor er gemerkt hat, dass Antivir dran schuld ist. Der Mod sagt ihm, die HD ist deffekt, oder die RAM, im selben Thread, ein paar Postings drunter meldet sich ein 2ter Mod und meint, es ist die Schuld von Avira und man arbeitet am Problem.
Im selben Thread wird geraten, CHKDSK einfach zu deaktivieren, was kompletter Humbug ist und zu weiterem Datenverlust führen kann, siehe unten, Erklärung von MS.

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=...threadID=100428


2. Hier meldet sich ein Mod, meint er habe das Problem auch und es sei ein Windowsproblem, der User wird darauf verwiesen, er habe eine deffekte HD, na was wird der wohl als nächstes machen? Richtig, die Festplatte einschicken, und nen Monat ohne PC verbringen. Weiters zeigt sich, dass das Problem schon mindestens seit September besteht.

http://forum.avira.de/wbb/index.php?page=T...p;postID=852892


3. Der "Bug" äussert sich mit dieser Meldung: "The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume system."
Wieviele werden, wenn der Fehler auf ihrem Rechner auftaucht, dran denken, dass der Virenscanner schuld ist? Die Mehrheit wird wie der User in Punkt 1 vorgehen.


4. Antivir beschädigt in Verbindung mit Windows 7 bei bestimmten Bedingungen die Datenintigrität der HD. Die lässt sich leicht mit CHKDSK wiederherstellen ja. 
Aber da ist auch Datenverlust möglich!

ZITAT
When disk corruption is detected on a volume, there are three basic options for response.

The first option is to take no action. On a mission-critical server that is expected to be online 24 hours a day, this is often the choice of necessity. The drawback is that relatively minor corruption can snowball into major corruption. Therefore, consider this option only if keeping the server online is more important than guarding the integrity of the data that is stored on the corrupted volume. All data on the corrupted volume should be considered "at risk" until you run CHKDSK. The second option is to run a full CHKDSK operation to repair all file system data and restore all of the user data that can be recovered by means of an automated process. However, running a full CHKDSK operation can cost you several hours of downtime for a mission-critical server at an inopportune time. Your third option is to run an abbreviated CHKDSK operation by using one or both of the /C and /I switches, to repair the kinds of corruption that can snowball into bigger problems in much less time than a full CHKDSK requires. 

Note however that running an abbreviated CHKDSK does not repair all of the corruption that might exist. You still need to run a full CHKDSK at some future time to guarantee that all recoverable data has in fact been recovered.

Quelle:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314835/EN-US/#/



Und als Krönung:
5. Hier wirbt Antivir weiter damit, 100% mit Windows 7 zu funktionieren, ich zitiere: "get the maximum protection under Windows 7. "

http://www.avira.com/en/company_news/windows_7.html


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (20. November 2009)

Naja, wenn dein System nicht mehr funtioniert, dann ist es doch 100%ig sicher vor Viren


----------



## Maschine311 (20. November 2009)

Hatte auch extreme Probs. Update ging garnicht mehr und den Chekdisk hatte ich auch beim Hochfahren. Habe mir aber jetzt vor ein paar Tagen die neuste Version nochmals gezogen und installiert, seit dem geht alles wieder super. Updates einwandfrei und schnell und der läßtige Chekdisk beim Booten ist auch nicht mehr da. 
Ist das Prob. evt. seitens Avira behoben worden?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (20. November 2009)

ich sag ja.. diese virenscanner machen nur ärger


----------



## xyxoo (22. November 2009)

Ich habe auch nur Probleme mit Avira Anti Vir Internet Security auf W7.
Alles ist aus und lässt sich nicht aktivieren, komplett neues runter laden von der Software seitens Avira, funktioniert zwar aber nur zum Teil. Kann mein Guard nicht aktivieren und werde es leider deswegen auch wieder deinstallieren. 
Die Frechheit ist, habe bevor ich Avira gekauft habe bei Avira angefragt welche Software für W7 funktioniert, die haben mir geschrieben, AntiVir 2009. 
Wenn derjenige vor mir stehen würde, würde der 2009 von mir bekommen.


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

kk ich hab auch Win7 64bit und FreeAntivir benutzt und ich kann unter Win7 nicht mehr booten (hab auf der anderen Partition Gott sei dank noch das gute alte XP) liegt da evt daran?


----------



## timbola (23. November 2009)

Seitdem Antivir bei mir, also meinem Läppi und beim PC, geupdatet hat, kommt bei mir keine Fehlerdurchsuchung am Start mehr. Wenn es bei anderen jetzt auch so ist, hat es Avira wohl per Update hinbekommen.


----------



## DarkMo (23. November 2009)

ich hatte da noch keinerlei probleme mit der free version un win7 (prof x64). komisch dat.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hatte da noch keinerlei probleme mit der free version un win7 (prof x64). komisch dat.



das problem haben nur die premium nutzer. 

die premium version hat soviel security..das windows glat das handtuch wirft

es kann aber auch sein das avira premium windows 7 als malware einstuft

aber das schrägste war ja als kaspersky hyper edition den windows explorer als malware eingestufft hat und tausende kaspersky nutzer vor nem blanken bildschirm saßen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2009)

Die Überschrift sollte wohl eher lauten "Vorsicht vor Antivir" 

Avira ist der letzte Schrott


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

Ich hab Win 7 Ult. 64 bit und Avira Antivir Premium und hab noch nicht ein problem... es updatet schön und der rest läuft ohne ein einziges problem.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> ohne ein einziges problem.




wen nicht heute dan morgen

nein spaß bei seite avira(kostenlose version) ...find ich gut...aber die premium version macht halt noch probleme.
aber so sind halt virenscanner..machen nur ärger


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (23. November 2009)

Es wird bei zig Leuten vernünftig laufen, hier melden sich aber "fast" nur die jenigen bei denen es nicht läuft  Von daher kein wunder das hier über Avira her gezogen wird  

Ich mag mein antiVir. Funzt, läuft schön schlank und gut.


----------



## fL!nT (23. November 2009)

Ich hatte die Avira Antivir free Version auf meinem Rechner und mächtig Probs mit checkdisk- nur so zur Info.Nachdem ich es von meiner Platte entfernt habe war das Problem gelöst.Also nicht nur die Premium Leutz sind betroffen auch diejenigen die Antivir free nutzen.Den Jungs von AVIRA ist das checkdisk Problem bei Win7 64bit Usern bekannt und laut Forum arbeiten sie an der Problembeseitigung.


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

Das heist wenn ich das entferne kommt dieses verfi**** Checkdisk nicht mehr ???


----------



## fL!nT (23. November 2009)

Jo das heißt es .Ich hab mir das Antivirenprogamm von AVAST draufgehauen und seitdem ist nix mehr mit checkdisk beim hochfahren des Rechners


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

-.- na toll und mein version läuft erst 2011 aus das war ein 3 jahre packet für 3 Rechner !!! aber nur für 49,99 €


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2009)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Jo das heißt es .Ich hab mir das Antivirenprogamm von AVAST draufgehauen und seitdem ist nix mehr mit checkdisk beim hochfahren des Rechners



Avast ist auch das beste Free-Programm. 

Ist ja auch kein Wunder: 

- Scanengine von Kaufversion
- Täglich Updates
- Silent Mode (keine Popups, Sounds oder fenster) 
- weit höhere Erkennungsraten als Avira
- kann die Viren auch Entfernen, nicht wie Avira 
- Hat Selbstschutz und wird nicht einfach wie Avira deinstalliert durch Viren 
- Sehr schlank, und bremst System nicht spürbar aus
- Keinerlei Werbung, weder bei der Registrierung per Email, noch im laufenden Betrieb 


Avira ist kein Wenig zuverlässig, zudem spammt es mit Werbung und nervigen Popups ohne Ende. Bei allen unseren Kunden deinstallieren wir diesen Schrott schon lange, da er überhaupt nix bringt.


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

Tja da sollte man doch abundzu mal Antivir tests lesen ^^ Um mal einen besseren zu finden der den PC nicht ausbremst.


----------



## fL!nT (23. November 2009)

Vorteil bei AVIRA war ganz klar das es mich beim Online Zocken nicht gebremst hat.Jetzt mit dem AVAST hab ich  FPS lags was vorher beim AVIRA nicht der Fall war.Das stört halt.Ich muss jetzt beim Online gezocke den AVAST ausschalten was ich pers. nicht besonders toll finde.


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

Naja dafür wurde ich früher aus dem spiel geworfen nur um zu sehen das Avira wieder ne dumme werbung hatte wo neue preise aufgelistet waren..aber das ist ja NUR bei der freeware so. Zum glück !


----------



## alexausmdorf (23. November 2009)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Vorteil bei AVIRA war ganz klar das es mich beim Online Zocken nicht gebremst hat.Jetzt mit dem AVAST hab ich  FPS lags was vorher beim AVIRA nicht der Fall war.Das stört halt.Ich muss jetzt beim Online gezocke den AVAST ausschalten was ich pers. nicht besonders toll finde.



Einfach Eset Nod32 nehmen, und Gameconfig einstellen, glaub mir, ist schneller als mit Antivir und bremst nicht so.

Gab ja auch vor kurzem einen Test von PCGames Hardware wo die Virenscanner verglichen wurden und Antivir hat da auch nicht so gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## C43Z42 (24. November 2009)

eset nod hat ich auch ne zeit lang hab dann wieder auf antivir gewechselt und des hat gleich mal Wahrnungen über 12 Viren raus gehaun ^^


----------



## alexausmdorf (24. November 2009)

Ju aber des Problem am Antivir is, wenn man die Heuristik scharf einstellt, dass es extrem viele Falschmeldungen gibt.

Hier ein guter Vergleichstest:

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Main-Tests


----------



## C43Z42 (24. November 2009)

is kla aber ich bin auch ned auf den Kopf gefallen, weiss wo ih welche Datei her hab und kann daraus schließen ob des evt ein Virus sein könnte ;oP

also mir taugt ESET ned (Persönliche Meinung)
n Kumpel von mir sagt ich bin in der Beziehung ein Idiot und hab keine Ahnung ;o)


----------



## alexausmdorf (24. November 2009)

Hab bis jetzt keinen Virenscanner gefunden, der vergleichbar leicht nebenher rennt, und dazu noch 64Bit unterstützt. Bin aber gerne für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. November 2009)

alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt keinen Virenscanner gefunden, der vergleichbar leicht nebenher rennt, und dazu noch 64Bit unterstützt. Bin aber gerne für Vorschläge offen.



diese software läuft auch unter 64bit  Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme falls du sie noch nicht kennst ...dan wird es jetzt höchste zeit.
das ist die beste virensoftware zu dem auch freeware


----------



## C43Z42 (24. November 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne frage wie bekommt ma des wieder zum laufen wenn es schon nimmer anspringt (win7 64bit Enterprise Edition) wahrscheinlich aus dem Grund mit Antivir?! (Mir is klar des ich des noch mal installieren könnte will ich aber nicht ...)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. November 2009)

C43Z42 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne frage wie bekommt ma des wieder zum laufen wenn es schon nimmer anspringt (win7 64bit Enterprise Edition) wahrscheinlich aus dem Grund mit Antivir?! (Mir is klar des ich des noch mal installieren könnte will ich aber nicht ...)



was meinst jetzt damit...
willst du dein avira enfernen? wen ja dan berücksichtige die registry den dort bleiben einträge hängen die später zu probleme führen kann...(kann dir helfen es restloss vom system zu entfernen)

oder hast du ein windows crash bluescreen und so weiter...
wen eins von den beiden sachen zutrift dan mach ein thread auf um das ich dir helfen kann.


----------



## C43Z42 (25. November 2009)

joa schaut halt jetzt so aus des ich gar nicht mehr ins Win7 rein komm immer wenn ich booten will  dann drehen kurz nachdem des neue Bootlogo (oder wie des heißt) erscheint alle Lüfter voll auf  und dann macht des sys n neustart die einzige möglichkeit woher des kommt wo ich mir denken könnt är des mit antivir (klar virus wär auch möglich aber eig hab ich inet und alles über XP gemacht ...)


----------



## alexausmdorf (25. November 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> diese software läuft auch unter 64bit  Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme falls du sie noch nicht kennst ...dan wird es jetzt höchste zeit.
> das ist die beste virensoftware zu dem auch freeware



Jaja, wer kennt brain.exe nicht.  

Aber ohne Virenscanner unterwegs zu sein, ist trotzdem ein wenig Kirikiri.

Gutes Beispiel:
Ich hab letztens einen USB Stick von einem Studienkollegen bekommen, mit einer Arbeit, die ich fertigstellen muss. Nun ja, Eset hat gleich mal 3 Viren gefunden, die sich alle lustigerweise mit Anstecken des Sticks per Autorun auf meiner Platte verewigen wollten.

Sehr witzig, was hilft dir da brain.exe?  
Ich kann wohl schlecht dem Prof dann erklären, "ne, hab die Arbeit nicht gemacht, da der Kollege mir Viren aufn Stick getan hat"!

Oder wenn du Leute einlädst, die mal schnell ihren MP3 Player aufladen wollen, weil ihnen der Saft ausgeht.


Zudem sind selbst in Google gewisse Links auf gefundene Ergebnisse nicht mehr so sicher, und wer hat schon die Zeit, die Links vorm Anklicken abzuchecken? Also hilft dir brain.exe nicht.

Diese "aufgeblasenen" Securitysuiten haben oft ne eigene Softwarefirewall mit, die schon mal überhaupt nix bringt, schon gar nicht, wenn man hinter einem Router sitzt, und das trifft auf einen Großteil der heutigen Breitbanduser zu.




C43Z42 schrieb:


> joa schaut halt jetzt so aus des ich gar nicht mehr ins Win7 rein komm immer wenn ich booten will  dann drehen kurz nachdem des neue Bootlogo (oder wie des heißt) erscheint alle Lüfter voll auf  und dann macht des sys n neustart die einzige möglichkeit woher des kommt wo ich mir denken könnt är des mit antivir (klar virus wär auch möglich aber eig hab ich inet und alles über XP gemacht ...)




Naja, man kann einen Hardwaredeffekt auch nicht ausschliessen, wie kommst du drauf, dass es Antivir gewesen sein muss?
Hattest du vorher das CHKDSK Problem, oder lief der PC ohne Probleme und ging plötzlich nicht mehr?

Schon versucht, im abgesicherten Modus starten?
PC per Windows 7 DVD einfach eine Recovery machen, sollte auch gehn.


----------



## C43Z42 (25. November 2009)

also der liuef perfect und ich hab ihn noch nach allen Regeln der Kunst herunter gefahrne *freak XD*
und dann is er nicht mehr angegangen 
nope hatte sonst keine probleme 
Hadware kanns ned sein wei auf der andern partition XP einwandfrei läuft XD
und sonst hab ich mit dem nix gemacht also fast keine möglich keit wie da n virus hin kommen sollt und des wär schon sehr merkwürdig wenn ich mir den mit xp einfang und der auf der 2ten partition schaden anrichtet XD
abgesicherterter Modus? 
hab auch scho dran gedacht XD abe der bietet nur "Normal starten" und "mit starthilfe starten" wobei letzteres nix bringt XD

kk werd ma die windoof7 dvd suchen und des mit der recovery probieren XD

aber erst ma fleißig lernen XD erster G8 Jahrgang in Bayern lässt grüssen *kotz*


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (25. November 2009)

Ich hoffe mit der Version 10, mit der ich gegen März 2010 rechne, werden diese Probleme behoben die es mit Antivir derzeit gibt. ^^


----------



## C43Z42 (25. November 2009)

hehe die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt (Windoof macht des ned solang mit) ;oP


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2009)

Problem besteht auch bei meinem 32 bit aufm Laptop.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. November 2009)

alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Aber ohne Virenscanner unterwegs zu sein, ist trotzdem ein wenig Kirikiri



mit ein wenig fachliteratur geht das auch ohne.




alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel:
> Ich hab letztens einen USB Stick von einem Studienkollegen bekommen, mit einer Arbeit, die ich fertigstellen muss. Nun ja, Eset hat gleich mal 3 Viren gefunden, die sich alle lustigerweise mit Anstecken des Sticks per Autorun auf meiner Platte verewigen wollten.
> 
> Sehr witzig, was hilft dir da brain.exe?
> ...





auto play in der registry deaktivieren (alle laufwerke)...somit haben autorun viren keine chance mehr...

und dan gehts weiter mit scripte deaktivieren...services.msc konfigurieren undundund...


----------



## -FA- (25. November 2009)

Da ich bei Windows XP und Vista Antivir drauf hab, wird dann das Problem bei der 7 Partition auftreten? Ist das Problem Partitionsübergreifend oder nur lokal auf einer partition?

Ich würd mir dann den Kaspersky Virenscanner zulegen! Kommt der mit Windows 7 64-Bit klar?


----------



## alexausmdorf (25. November 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> mit ein wenig fachliteratur geht das auch ohne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ju klar, aber ich hab nen 35 Wochenstundenjob und studiere daneben, und nicht Security, da hab ich weder Zeit und Lust, meine Freizeit damit zu verplempern, selbst Registryeinträge zu setzen, um Funktionen zu deaktivieren, die ich eigentlich ganz gern so hab wie sie sind, nur damit ich sicherer bin.

Da installier ich mir lieber nen Virenscanner und wenn ich ganz sicher sein will ein HIPS und in 10 mins is die Sache gegessen.  *gg*


----------



## leo55 (30. Mai 2010)

Hey,
ist das Problem inzwischen gelöst? AVG läuft ja angeblich viel besser unter Windows 7 macht aber mehr Fehlalarme.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist schon seit langem gelöst.^^


----------



## leo55 (30. Mai 2010)

@ghostadin
thx
Überall liest man das es auch ein 64Bit Version gibt. Aber wo kann man diese Downloaden?


----------

